

Why Apple Is Losing Its Aura - v4us
http://feeds.fastcompany.com/~r/fastcompany/headlines/~3/39UAReWVPQk/why-apple-is-losing-its-aura
Why Apple Is Losing Its Aura
======
BonoboBoner
The initial iPhone 4 was the last true upgrade to the phone. The iPad in 2010
was the last true new product.

These are the symptoms of the problem.

